# How soon should I start a 2nd medicated FET cycle?



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone 

I've just had a failed FET cycle (AF arrived in full force yesterday ) and need to decide when to go for another round of FET. Normaly I would wait until I had had 2 periods before doing another tx, to let my body get back to normal. However, if instead I go straight into another round of FET my ET would be mid-August and therefore during my holidays (I'm a teacher), whereas if I leave a full natural cycle in between, my ET would be in September/October when I am back in work. My hospital would normally recommend a break but are still happy to go ahead with FET without one if I want to. As I see it:

Disadvantages of going straight into another FET cycle:

 Start downregging for a second time without giving my ovaries time to recover from last downreg 
 Miss small chance of natural conception in between FETs (my PCOS temporarily goes after downreg & I ovulate on at least one side) DH's sperm is not too bad at the mo (variable)

Advantages of going straight for another FET cycle:

 I'll be on holiday and happy/relaxed for next FET (can chill out for whole 2WW) rather than have it in Autumn when work is v.busy
 I won't have to take time off work in september/october (difficult & can only take a couple of days max)
 I'm 37 in a month & have been ttc for 6 yrs since birth DD (& 8 yrs before her) so slightly worried about how long i've got left & tempted to go for tx which has highest odds of success asap (if all these FETs don't work I guess I'll have to do a 4th ICSI...)

I'd appreciate any feedback   - happy to hear anyone's thoughts as still undecided  . Particularly interested to know if anyone knows of possible harm that 2 consecutive medicated FETs can do.

Cheers!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Sarah
Not sure what to advise you really honey. I had IVF with donor eggs and got BFN on 18 May 06. As we have 3 frosties I have decided to go straight for FET(medicated). So, after BFN I waited for bleed, took HRT for 28 days and am now bleeding again. Got a scan on Monday to check lining ok, and if so, going straight for FET - so I have only left one month in between.

I think your pro's outweigh your cons honey! Much better to be on your holidays and all relaxed during the dreadful 2ww!

Whatever you decide, want to wish you all the luck







and  in the world!








Love
Tracy


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

sarah

just to say i had IVF BFN on feb 23rd. AF arrived and on day 2 I had scan and started FET (medicated) straight away on march 2nd. i then had embryo transfer on 23rd march.

for me a back to back cycle was fantastic and the best thing i could have ever done. i did have a BFP but m/c at 9 weeks (this was unrelated to my tx etc...) and was so grateful to my clinic for letting me do this. It really helped me gain some focus after my bfn and put my energy into the frozen embryos. 

i was told that 2 cycles together would cause no harm...

good luck in whatever you decide

nichola.x


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks so much for replying Nichola & Tracy   - I wish you both all of the luck in the world with your frosties                 . In the strand I've been posting in 3 of us have had FET in the past few weeks & the other 2 got BFPs so it really can work!! Sounds like you have both had some bad luck & must be due a change in fortunes soon     I will look out for you in this area & hope to see some BFPs    

Good luck with your scan on Monday Tracy 

At the moment I am leaning towards going for it with the FET in August.... 

Still interested to hear from anyone who has done back to back FET cycles (ie had to downreg twice rather than stimming for IVF/ICSI then going straight into downreg FET cycle)

Sarah69 xx


----------

